# New Horse!!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is "Silver Katos" though shes known as Jazz. She's a lovely young mare who is about 15.1hh and is very sweet to ride. I plan on doing a few comps on her in March - eventing, show jumping. Just getting her out and about and building her experience. 

I'm only leasing her.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

BUMP?

Anyone...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's very lovely : )


----------



## horseandshow (Jan 19, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Aw she is really cute! 
Not as cute Chinga but she will do..


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

What a pretty girl.  I hope you have a great time with her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's cute


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, just to clarfiy I do still have my lovely boy


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

what breed? she looks like she jumps well.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

she looks apendix to me?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> what breed? she looks like she jumps well.


She's a TB. She does jump well


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> She's a TB. She does jump well


she has a big but for a tb.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

amazing maddie  how long will you be leasing her for?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thats awesome! Nice horse.Looks like you enjoy jumping!


----------



## Raleigh (Feb 12, 2011)

What does bump mean?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Just curoius but why are you leasing her when you have Chinga??

She is gorgeous though, nice honest jumper


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

she ia gorgeous!!! i love her colour and she looks like a good jumper!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's pretty cute!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely little mare, I hope she gives you the confidence and experience to get out competing a bit, then you'll be all ready to take Chinga that next step


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

* Thankyou all. If your interested in hearing more about her, I am keeping a journal.*

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/adventures-my-ponies-78417/


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a great mare! You're such a fearless rider, your pictures are always a lot of fun. How long is your lease for?


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

I am Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous he is soo gorgous


----------

